# Home for sale near Couch, Missouri



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This belongs to a friend of mine. He is selling his stunning hand crafted home.

It's near Couch, Missouri. From the third floor of his home, you can see Arkansas.

The house and 35 acres are priced at $400,000.

Five bedrooms 3 1/2 bathrooms, 5000 square feet. Three levels. Double sided fireplace in the living/dining area. Safe room in basement. Two car garage.

Send me a PM, and I'll provide his contact information.


----------

